# Irish Jokes



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Paddy & Mick go to London to donate sperm. It was a disaster! Paddy missed
the tube & Mick came on the bus!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Muslim was sitting next to Paddy on a plane. Paddy ordered a whiskey.
The stewardess asked the Muslim if he'd like a drink.

He replied in disgust 'I'd rather be raped by a dozen whores than let
liquor touch my lips!'

Paddy handed his drink back & said 'Me too, I didn't know we had a choice!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy calls Easyjet to book a flight. The operator asks 'How many
people are flying with you?'

Paddy replies 'I don't know! Its your f***ing plane!!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two Irish couples decided to swap partners for the night. After 3 hours of
amazing sex Paddy says 'I wonder how the girls are getting on'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy takes his new wife to bed on their wedding night. She undresses &
lies on the bed spread-eagled & says 'You know what I want don't you?'

'Yeah,' says Paddy. 'The whole friggin bed by the looks of it!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q. What's a Catholic priest & a pint of Guinness got in common?

A. black coat, white collar & you've got to watch your arse if you get a
dodgy one!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy the electrician got sacked from the U.S. prison service for not
servicing the electric chair. He said in his professional opinion it was a
death trap!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy's chat up one liners !

1..... Did ya fart? 'Cos ya just blew me away!

2. Are your parents retarded? 'Cos your special!

3. My love for you is like diarrhoea. I just cant hold it in!

4. Is there a mirror in your knickers? 'Cos I can see myself in them!

5. Your body reminds me of a spanner. Evertime I think of you my nuts
tighten up!

6. You might not be the best looking girl in here, but beauty is only a
light switch away!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy, the Irish boyfriend of the woman who's head was found on
Arbroath beach was asked to identify her. A detective held up the head to
which point Paddy said 'I don't think that's her, she wasn't that tall!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy & his wife are lying in bed & the neighbours dog is barking like mad
in the garden. Paddy says 'To hell with this!' & storms off.

He comes back upstairs 5 mins later & his wife asks 'What did you do?'

Paddy replies 'I've put the dog in our garden, lets see how they like it!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

An Irishman is shagging a Jewish girl & says 'You're not very tight for a
Jew!'

She says 'Well you're not very thick for a Paddy!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy is said to be shocked at finding out all his cows have
Bluetongue.

'Be Jeysus!' he said, 'I didnt even know they had mobile phones!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mick & Paddy are reading head stones at a nearby cemetery. Mick say
'Crikey! Theres a bloke here who was 152!'

Paddy says 'Whats his name?'

Mick replies 'Miles from London!'

------------------------------------------------------------------------

An Irishman is rowing his boat in a field of hay. Paddy drives past &
stops. He looks at the Irishman in the boat & shouts 'Its thick fu**wits
like you that give us Irish a bad name! I'd come over there & kick the
s**t out of you if I could swim!'

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paddy & Murphy are working on a building site. Paddy says to Murphy 'I'm
gonna have the day off, I'm gonna pretend I'm mad!'

He climbs up the rafters , hangs upside down & shouts 'I'M A LIGHTBULB!
I'M A LIGHTBULB!' Murphy watches in amazement!

The Foreman shouts 'Paddy you're mad, go home' So he leaves the site.

Murphy starts packing his kit up to leave as well.

'Where the hell are you going?' asks the Foreman.

'I cant work in the friggin dark! ' says Murphy.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Racist! :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------

